# More gadgets! We're joining the Netbook crowd...



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I decided to get a pair (we "gadget" together!) of netbooks to supplement our MacBook Pros. I think I'll blame Heather for an enabling role, as she had one at the first KB meetup and I've sort of been thinking about them ever since. I hate taking the Macs out and about, because they're pricey and it would really suck if one of them attracted a baseball at one of the boys' games or something. It would still suck if a netbook took a hit, but not nearly as much! But the netbooks look perfect to just haul around and surf, email and - for me - write when we're out and about, or just when I don't want to have the "bulk" and don't need the power of the Mac.

I got an unexpected bonus at work, and...poof! Two Acer Aspire Ones are now inbound from Amazon! They're loaded with Windoze, but I plan to change them over to Linux right away. Too bad Mac doesn't make an OS tailored for non-Apple machines. But ya can't have everything!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I get blamed for everything! 

I love mine. It's now my everyday computer.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love mine too - I do wish Mac made one, but of course it wouldn't cost $350, so whatever.  I use mine a lot at home, haven't really taken it out on any outings yet, but love it just for sitting in the recliner & surfing the net while we watch TV.  
(And decalgirl has skins for them....just sayin'....)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I love mine; it's much easier to pack the netbook away quickly (as opposed to my laptop) when I'm sitting in the Border's coffee shop and suddenly feel the effects of that 2nd iced tea


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I love mine; it's much easier to pack the netbook away quickly (as opposed to my laptop) when I'm sitting in the Border's coffee shop and suddenly feel the effects of that 2nd iced tea


So true! Love mine too.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I actually have 2 and rarely use either of them.
Well 1 I never use,and the other I leave out on an end table in the living room and only use when I just want to look up something quick, or do a quick check of email.
Lots of people enjoy them though, and I am sure I would if I wasn't so enthralled with my new Mac's that I have gotten since purchasing my netbooks.

Sounds like a good choice though for taking to the baseball games etc, I would be a total wreck if my MacBook Pro got damaged. 

They are definitely easier to cart around , and like I say good for leaving out(without any big worries about damage etc.) for whenever you just want to grab something and hop online quick . 

Enjoy!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

On Friday I turned on my Acer Aspire One (10.1") for the first time in a month.  It had to do a lot of updating, especially when I shut down because of all the Windows updates.  I don't have any kind of portable air card but looked up Boingo yesterday and still haven't downloaded that software.  It's about $10 a month.  Other than that, I haven't figured out how to get on internet while on the train or in the park.  There should be free wi-fi in the park (it was announced a few years ago), but these days we need secured networks.  I've had trouble staying on unsecured ones and get warning messages about them, and some of them are very weak.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I get blamed for everything!


There's probably a reason for that! LOL!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> (And decalgirl has skins for them....just sayin'....)


Oh, jeez, when Jan finds out there's gonna go another chunk-o-money!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> On Friday I turned on my Acer Aspire One (10.1") for the first time in a month. It had to do a lot of updating, especially when I shut down because of all the Windows updates. I don't have any kind of portable air card but looked up Boingo yesterday and still haven't downloaded that software. It's about $10 a month. Other than that, I haven't figured out how to get on internet while on the train or in the park. There should be free wi-fi in the park (it was announced a few years ago), but these days we need secured networks. I've had trouble staying on unsecured ones and get warning messages about them, and some of them are very weak.


Well, first thing I plan to do is ditch Windoze and install Linux (I'm thinking about Ubuntu's Netbook Remix). No personal offense against Bill Gates, but the Win OS's are terrible.

As for connectivity, the only real way to get that in most places is to get a card from one of the networks that allows you to connect up to their cell network (3G in most cases), or a netbook that you buy from them that's already set up to do that. But I don't really want to pay another $40+ a month just for the convenience - I plan to mostly use the netbook for writing, anyway. The network connectivity is really an added benefit!

But that's interesting about Boingo - I wasn't aware of that service. It still only gets you hotspot access, though, which is a bummer...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a woot a couple of days ago that was a netbook with Linux. . .for $169.  I seriously thought about it. . .but it's really no smaller than my little Sony Viao -- although that is going on 4 years old. . . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There was a woot a couple of days ago that was a netbook with Linux. . .for $169. I seriously thought about it. . .but it's really no smaller than my little Sony Viao -- although that is going on 4 years old. . . . .


Hey, as long as it does what you want it to do, keep it! 

The nice thing about most of the Linux packages - aside from being good OS's - is that they're free. Lots of really nice free apps, too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, here are the main things I need it to do: access internet via wifi to get e-mail and surf the web. I'm perfectly happy to use Thunderbird and Firefox. (do now on that machine) I keep my calendar and all financials and really critical info on the main computer, not the laptop. I have also made the laptop the "e-book backup" computer. But here's the thing I really need that I, so far, have to run Windows for -- and if anyone has an option I'd be perfectly happy to go to linux:

Each year, at the music thing I go to in the summer, part of my job is to keep the roster of attendees for the year, plus keep the ongoing list of people who have come _ever_. I've been doing this in Outlook for the past few years because it's very easy to sort out this year's group, add new names, and make a lovely address book suitable for printing without me having to extract and import and do a bunch of database manipulation. If there's a linux compatible application that will do that as well. . . .I'll make the jump. I've not found Thunderbird add-ons that do, though otherwise it does pretty much what Outlook does.

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Each year, at the music thing I go to in the summer, part of my job is to keep the roster of attendees for the year, plus keep the ongoing list of people who have come _ever_. I've been doing this in Outlook for the past few years because it's very easy to sort out this year's group, add new names, and make a lovely address book suitable for printing without me having to extract and import and do a bunch of database manipulation. If there's a linux compatible application that will do that as well. . . .I'll make the jump. I've not found Thunderbird add-ons that do, though otherwise it does pretty much what Outlook does.


Would a spreadsheet work for that? Openoffice.org has a spreadsheet program (Calc) that is comparable to Excel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .tried that. . .the problem is formatting it into a contact list. . . .folks don't like it when it's just a spreadsheet, though some do ask for that format electronically for importing into their own programs.  But for the people who want paper, they want the listing to look like:

Name
Address
Phone Number       etc.

and not

Name   Address   Phone Number          etc.

And I know you can do merging and stuff but it's a pain to set up and not my forte.   Plus, then I only do it once a year or so and invariably forget from one year to the next how I did it the year before. That's why I rely on Outlook -- it does all that stuff for me.  

So the question is:  does anyone know of a not-microsoft program that does a similar thing?  So I could comfortably switch to Linux. . . .if I want to. 

edited to add:  Thunderbird does do a similar thing, but one can't format the address book output and as it is, it ends up being too many pages. . .I like Outlook's two column format which keeps reproduction costs down.   Maybe someone knows of a Thunderbird add on or plug in?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There was a woot a couple of days ago that was a netbook with Linux. . .for $169. I seriously thought about it. . .but it's really no smaller than my little Sony Viao -- although that is going on 4 years old. . . . .


Oh MAN! I wish I had known about this.... I am in the market for a netbook in a big way....course, I am not too familiar with Linux but for $169 I suppose I could get familiar real quick!!!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I just joined the netbook club yesterday.  I purchased an Acer Aspire One 11.6".  I love it already and plan to use it pretty much like everyone else.  I already have a larger notebook for home so this one is for taking it everywhere and for my school stuff.  I am working on my masters in school counseling and this one will hold everything associated with that.  No one is allowed to touch it, not even the hubby!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Well....I'll have to blame credit Meemo for my netbook.  I do think they are purpose-specific, but....they're so cute!



Ann in Arlington said:


> There was a woot a couple of days ago that was a netbook with Linux. . .for $169. I seriously thought about it. . .but it's really no smaller than my little Sony Viao -- although that is going on 4 years old. . . . .


I think that's like the one I bought from woot a few weeks ago. Nice itty-bitty device. Mine's white. Very basic, but that's all I wanted. Connects to my home internet fast, fast. And....did I mention, it's so cute! It's the first and only electronic device I've ever named. Wootette.

Edit: The netbook I bought on woot did not have a web cam and it's so basic that you can't load the updates because there's no room -- they freeze up. So, pay attention to the specs. That said, what I got gets the job done.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Well....I'll have to blame credit Meemo for my netbook.  I do think they are purpose-specific, but....they're so cute!


Yikes! I suppose I've earned my enabler-signage then.... 
I have to say, I do love my netbook. It does what I need it to do and I love the smaller size. It's a shame we aren't still RVing, it would've been great for that too. 
And yes, it was annoying to take it out of the box and have to wait for it to download 30+ updates - one of the "joys" of Windows. Talked with my DH (my personal Geek Squad) and he said he didn't think I'd like Linux. So despite his having said he'd "never buy another Windows product", we're back in the Windows business, but only a little. At least it's XP and not Vista.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my netbook.    It's wonderful for travel and I don't leave home without it and my Kindle. I have a vertical mini messenger bag that I travel with and they both fit in nice and it's stable on my shoulder and not too heavy to lug through airports or out and about.
With the built in web cam, it's great for Skype too. 
Driving across the US, I found very few motels/hotels that didn't have wifi. 
I also like that I can transfer pics directly from my card to the netbook without having the card reader gizmo. 
Enough USB ports to satisfy anthing I want to plug in. 
The only drawback I find is I have a hard time running the touch pad so I just use a mini mouse and it works out great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sherylb said:


> I love my netbook.   It's wonderful for travel and I don't leave home without it and my Kindle. I have a vertical mini messenger bag that I travel with and they both fit in nice and it's stable on my shoulder and not too heavy to lug through airports or out and about.


I have a similar bag that holds both, too.



> The only drawback I find is I have a hard time running the touch pad so I just use a mini mouse and it works out great.


My Acer came with a mini-mouse.










It depends where I'm using the netbook whether or not I use the mouse or the touchpad.

I don't use it much for the Internet. If I do, I just go where there's a wi-fi connection.

Mike, I've read a lot of complaints about the Linux system. But then, you know what you're doing, so you probably won't have any trouble.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Mike, I've read a lot of complaints about the Linux system. But then, you know what you're doing, so you probably won't have any trouble.


A hat! I should've known! 

I suspect many of the complaints are largely (and rightly so) on the installation aspect. Windoze is a crappy (by comparison) OS, but it at least makes getting it onto your machine in the first place pretty easy. Except, well, when it isn't! LOL! The other downside is there aren't nearly as many apps available for Linux machines. But the apps that are available tend to be very good to excellent,a and the majority of them are free.

Also, I don't hurl insults at Microsoft willy-nilly: Linux is based on Unix, which I used to use constantly at work (until they made us all get Windoze machines!). In terms of stability, efficient use of system resources, and security, there's no comparison. I miss my Unix box...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK Enablers!  I just got back from Sams with an Acer Aspire One in tow!!!    I have been looking at them online for weeks and reading about all you KBers netbooks and when I got to Sams, there they were!  I was playing and longing after it when my hubby said "so get one"!!!!  So here I sit on my new netbook (red) and posting to you!  I hope that I like it!  This may be one of my most expensive impluse purchases to date....


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .tried that. . .the problem is formatting it into a contact list. . . .folks don't like it when it's just a spreadsheet, though some do ask for that format electronically for importing into their own programs. But for the people who want paper, they want the listing to look like:
> 
> Name
> Address
> ...


So you wanna tackle Linux, huh? Then try OpenOffice3. Super-similar to Micro$oft Oriffice, sans whatever it is they charge for it these days (read: free!).

And it comes in all the OS flavors: Mac, Windoze, Unix, Solaris, and of course Linux. In fact, Ubuntu Netbook Remix has OpenOffice3 in the Distro itself.

Pro Tip: OpenOffice Base is great for creating databases for mailing lists.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK Enablers! I just got back from Sams with an Acer Aspire One in tow!!!  I have been looking at them online for weeks and reading about all you KBers netbooks and when I got to Sams, there they were! I was playing and longing after it when my hubby said "so get one"!!!! So here I sit on my new netbook (red) and posting to you! I hope that I like it! This may be one of my most expensive impluse purchases to date....


I loved the red (and the pink & white) at Sam's, and would've been all over either if I hadn't already had mine - they were a great deal! Have fun!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I recently purchased an Asus Eee PC 1005HA Netbook.  While I haven't had it long, so far I love it.  It's a great size/weight for portable computing, with enough RAM and HD space to use it as a fulltime laptop.  I haven't actually tested the battery life, but it's supposed to last 10.5 hours - I figure if I manage 6-8 I'll be quite happy.  One nice feature - it has an SD card slot.  One of the main reasons I purchased a netbook was to download digital pictures when I travel, so this was a great bonus.

This is the new model of the Asus 1000HE, which had links to good reviews in another post on the forums here.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> So you wanna tackle Linux, huh? Then try OpenOffice3. Super-similar to Micro$oft Oriffice, sans whatever it is they charge for it these days (read: free!).


I've been experimenting with OpenOffice and so far I like it. In fact, I think I'm going to write my next book (In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword, just started in on it) on my new Acer Aspire One using OpenOffice & Linux (with backup/access to my Mac via MobileMe)...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I've been experimenting with OpenOffice and so far I like it. In fact, I think I'm going to write my next book (In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword, just started in on it) on my new Acer Aspire One using OpenOffice & Linux (with backup/access to my Mac via MobileMe)...


I've been using OpenOffice for a while on both my laptop and my mini. It does all the conversions we need for publishing. I still think Word Perfect is the best, and it does HTML and PDF, but Open Office is compatible with Word. If someone needs a Word file, I can convert an OpenOffice doc.

Open Office also has a spreadsheet and database which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I got my Nettie in April; when my son got home from college in May, the first thing he did was set me up to dual-boot between windows & Linux. So I'm trying to become comfortable with Linux. I am, however, a visual learner, and cannot find a good book to lead me through things like: "if you did this in windows" then "do this in Linux".

Also, the wireless card in my Asus does a weird thing: there are 2 places I am at regularly & want to connect; I never have any problem getting Windows to connect, but if I've connected in Linux and then reboot into Windows & then go back to Linux, the card will not wirelessly connect if I am in Linux - a real bummer.

there are also a couple of programs (Overdrive Media being one) that will not work in Linux.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> So you wanna tackle Linux, huh? Then try OpenOffice3. Super-similar to Micro$oft Oriffice, sans whatever it is they charge for it these days (read: free!).
> 
> And it comes in all the OS flavors: Mac, Windoze, Unix, Solaris, and of course Linux. In fact, Ubuntu Netbook Remix has OpenOffice3 in the Distro itself.
> 
> Pro Tip: OpenOffice Base is great for creating databases for mailing lists.


I have no issues with Linux; I've been using OpenOffice. I agree it does what MS Office does. What I'm looking for is an analogous program that does what Outlook does -- specifically as regards formatting output of the address book.

Actually, I had DH hunting last night and he may have found something that's an add-in for Mozilla Thunderbird. If it works reliably and does what I need it to, I will be ready to wipe my laptop, Linux it, and put on the free software: Thunderbird, OpenOffice, Firefox. . . .though I guess I should be sure the MobiPocket works on it as well since it's my book back up computer. . . .anyone know?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .though I guess I should be sure the MobiPocket works on it as well since it's my book back up computer. . . .anyone know?


Ann - the one thing I really don't like about Mobipocket is that they only make the software (both Reader and Creator) for Windoze-based PCs (PDAs are a different story, but no iPhone version, either!). They don't port anything to Mac or Linux.

I haven't tried it yet - but probably will after I get my first Linux install sorted out - but there's supposed to be one or more Windows emulators for Linus (sort of like Parallels and VMWare for Mac). One that I saw was $30, so that wasn't bad.

Okay, back to Frankenstein's laboratory!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Mike. . .good to know. . . .DH has his laptop set up to dual boot.  So he mostly uses Linux but has Windows available if needed.  . . .I suppose something like that could work . . . I'll keep thinking and researching (or picking other people's brains! ) . . . . . .


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> I recently purchased an Asus Eee PC 1005HA Netbook. While I haven't had it long, so far I love it. It's a great size/weight for portable computing, with enough RAM and HD space to use it as a fulltime laptop. I haven't actually tested the battery life, but it's supposed to last 10.5 hours - I figure if I manage 6-8 I'll be quite happy. One nice feature - it has an SD card slot. One of the main reasons I purchased a netbook was to download digital pictures when I travel, so this was a great bonus.
> 
> This is the new model of the Asus 1000HE, which had links to good reviews in another post on the forums here.


Oh, I'm glad to hear a good review from a kindleboarder. That's the one I've decided on, but I haven't purchased yet.



Ann in Arlington said:


> .though I guess I should be sure the MobiPocket works on it as well since it's my book back up computer. . . .anyone know?


Can you use Calibre instead?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> Can you use Calibre instead?


I have downloaded it but haven't played with it much yet. If it does work on Linux. . . .yes, website says it does. . .maybe I'll play with it more. I don't do a lot of conversion, and I don't feel the need to use it to manage my library or anything. . .just want to be able to convert the odd PDF file or something. O'course, with the DX, that need is even diminished. . . . . thanks for the info!

And, for the record, I don't have quite Mike's level of animosity toward Windows  but my laptop is getting slow and I'm thinking some streamlining is in order. . . . .and DH quite likes Linux, so. . . . .

I guess I'm in the exploratory phase. . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, for the record, I don't have quite Mike's level of animosity toward Windows  but my laptop is getting slow and I'm thinking some streamlining is in order. . . . .and DH quite likes Linux, so. . . . .
> 
> I guess I'm in the exploratory phase. . . .


Well, I wouldn't call it "animosity", exactly - I've been a Windows user since 3.1, and MS-DOS before that, and have used every major release through Vista. It's just that I finally came to the realization that I was spending half my time just trying to make things work (especially "updates" to fix critical problems that then crashed the system). And for the price that Microsoft charges for updates - let alone the full version of an OS - it gets a bit expensive on top of aggravating.

If I had my choice, I'd put Mac OS on ever machine I have, but Apple doesn't release their code for third party developers like Microsoft does. Good side: the software and hardware generally works extremely well. Bad side: generally higher prices and comparatively limited choices. But having used both, I'd take Mac any day.

But, all isn't perfect in the Linux world, either: I loaded a couple of different flavors of Linux on one of our old laptops for the boys, and everything went great...except the laptop has an oddball wi-fi card that appears to be almost impossible to install under Linux. That is soooooo typical!! So I'll probably have to do a fresh install of XP on that one, but will probably partition it for dual-boot with Linux in case I can get the stupid wi-fi card to work. D'oh.

I'm still aiming at putting Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my netbook, though, as that seems to work well on the Acer Aspire One...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan's netbook arrived! Yay! I just loaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix (dual boot with Windows XP) and it's awesome! Now I just have to wait for mine. Hmph!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Jan's netbook arrived! Yay! I just loaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix (dual boot with Windows XP) and it's awesome! Now I just have to wait for mine. Hmph!


Was going to be lazy & ask where you get the Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Decided not to be such a doofus & google it and there it was. Will ask my husband about it. Love our Macs, there's a few things I do like about Windows. (Okay, one thing - Spider Solitaire!)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Was going to be lazy & ask where you get the Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Decided not to be such a doofus & google it and there it was. Will ask my husband about it. Love our Macs, there's a few things I do like about Windows. (Okay, one thing - Spider Solitaire!)


Yeah, if I could load Mac OS on, I'd do that. But the Netbook Remix is cool - tailored for the small screen. Installation was a breeze, got the email set up, got the Flash plug-in for Firefox loaded so Jan can play FarmTown on Facebook (LOL!), and it can see the other machines on the network - except for Jan's Mac! I think she just has a magnetic personality. Her machines - even Macs - always misbehave!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I'm still aiming at putting Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my netbook, though, as that seems to work well on the Acer Aspire One...


Thanks for the link.


----------

